# Graveyard soundscape



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi does anybody have or know where I can get a copy of a good graveyard soundscape something really creepy sounding.


thanks in advance


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i pull all my sound stuff from Napster, download to my IPod, and then run it though my sound system. There's TONS of music, soundtrack stuff, and just plain sound effect stuff as well. Even the old classical stuff that is creepy,,,,If you can think of it, and search on it, you'll find it.


----------



## kyyser (Oct 8, 2009)

*Halloween Sounds- Bring on the Night*

Halloween Sounds- Bring on the Night

Halloween Sounds- Bring on the Night

Track list:



1. The Pit and the Pendulum (Abridge Narration

2. The Skeleton Waltz 

3. The Black Cat (Abridged Narration)

4. The Witches' Brew

5. The House of Evil

6. Noises in the Dark

7. The Tell-Tale Heart (Abridged Narration)

8. Vital Organ Works


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

You might give Halloween Party Scream Scene a try:
Track 1 - Psycho Cemetery -11 mins
Track 2 - Haunted Forest -10 mins
Track 3 - Ghostly Wind -10mins
Track 4 - Stormy Night -10mins

I bought my copy from iTunes -$9.99 USD

Cab


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Hi does anybody have or know where I can get a copy of a good graveyard soundscape something really creepy sounding.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


I have one that a little over 20 mins long. PM me your email and I can send it to you.

since I have been getting bombarded with PM's (lol) I have located where I got the file from and it is actually from Darklord's post here on the forum. here is the link for the post. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/82182-sound-effect-sound-scapes-you.html Darklord has been able to get the site back up so check on page 3 for the new password. The 20 Min piece is called Pro haunt graveyard efx. I would also like to thank Darklord for the excellent music and for sharing. I have downloaded a bunch of music this season and couldnt remember where I got everything from but I like to give credit where it is due. Thanks again Darklord.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> I have one that a little over 20 mins long. PM me your email and I can send it to you.


Hi sorry about the delay, just sent you a pm. Thanks all for your suggestions


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> I have one that a little over 20 mins long. PM me your email and I can send it to you.


Can I partake in downloading this 20 min long track? Im in need of a better track as well!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Eyegor said:


> Can I partake in downloading this 20 min long track? Im in need of a better track as well!


Eyegor I sent you a PM back. let me know if you are able to get it. If not PDcollins just helped me out with being able to send large files so I can try it if you have trouble with the download.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Hey Drayvan: If that track is subtle and creepy, please PM me too for a copy.


----------



## skid_68 (Aug 30, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Hi does anybody have or know where I can get a copy of a good graveyard soundscape something really creepy sounding.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Poison Props has some excellent ambient cds. Im debating on playing Midnight Syndicate or getting the "Evil Wind" cd from poison props to play for Halloween. Choices, choices.

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

MacEricG said:


> Hey Drayvan: If that track is subtle and creepy, please PM me too for a copy.


Check the earlier post I have added a link to where it can be downloaded from.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Drayvan said:


> I have one that a little over 20 mins long. PM me your email and I can send it to you.
> 
> since I have been getting bombarded with PM's (lol) I have located where I got the file from and it is actually from Darklord's post here on the forum. here is the link for the post. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/82182-sound-effect-sound-scapes-you.html Darklord has been able to get the site back up so check on page 3 for the new password. The 20 Min piece is called Pro haunt graveyard efx. I would also like to thank Darklord for the excellent music and for sharing. I have downloaded a bunch of music this season and couldnt remember where I got everything from but I like to give credit where it is due. Thanks again Darklord.


That was from one of our members here last year ( forget who did it ) it is my background SFX folder along with a couple other good ones made by our members here like boogiemangraveyard. 
Credit more goes to those who made them, i just made them easier for all to find in themed folders.........


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> That was from one of our members here last year ( forget who did it ) it is my background SFX folder along with a couple other good ones made by our members here like boogiemangraveyard.
> Credit more goes to those who made them, i just made them easier for all to find in themed folders.........


Thanks again Dark Lord, you're a star


----------

